# 8 weeks vs 8 months!



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

From super cute pup to handsome young man.


----------



## Fallenskies (Dec 19, 2020)

FurdogDad said:


> From super cute pup to handsome young man.


Thank you ☺


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Beautiful boy. I love this age.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

It happens so quickly. Beautiful boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He sure was a cute pup and he's grown into a handsome boy.


----------



## Fallenskies (Dec 19, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He sure was a cute pup and he's grown into a handsome boy.


Thank you! 🥰


----------



## Fallenskies (Dec 19, 2020)

diane0905 said:


> It happens so quickly. Beautiful boy!


It sure does, I still remember the day I brought him home. One of the best days ever for sure!


----------



## Rockalicious (Nov 23, 2020)

Handsome boy. Look at that smile!


----------

